
Show HN: Workspaced – A weekly newsletter featuring creative workspaces - ryangilbert
http://workspaced.com
======
ryangilbert
I'm excited to be starting Workspaced, a free weekly newsletter that will
bring you inside the workspaces of people doing cool things! The newsletter
will be sent once per week, starting this Wednesday.

There are some awesome workspaces in the pipeline but if there are any
specific workspaces you'd like to see let me know!

------
brudgers
Curious if there is sample content.

~~~
watchdogtimer
Me too. I'd like to see some sample content before signing up.

